# Hogfest Blades!



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

:B With only a few days left before the Hogfest, I figured I'd show some of the blades I have been painting. I haven't tried them out yet so lets hope they do their job!! :B :B


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's a few more!!





http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/chckwil.jpg[/img]


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Couple more!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow! Those are really sharp!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

You gonna hook me up or what Tony...


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Dude ! Don't been showin' your secret weapons yet, especially to Ryan ! LOL ! They look good man, can't wait for the next three especially Saturday !:B You gonna let me try some of those on the left side of the boat ???


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

come on Krusty....everybody loves a mooch.  

very nice handy work though.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

H20hound said:


> come on Krusty....everybody loves a mooch.
> 
> very nice handy work though.


You Mooch Hound you.... Good luck this weekend ! Did you find a new fishin' partner ?


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

two of them actually....can you believe it?

Didn't even have to bribe them.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Those look real sexy....

Frank


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Ryan, I will sell you a couple... after the Hawgfest!! Heck, I don't even know if they will catch anything yet!! Will just have to wait and see on Saturday!! Looking forward to seeing you, are you coming up Thursday? See ya soon!! Thanks everyone for the kind words!!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

lol... i'll on the water bright and early tomorrow morning...

hook up for a beer to two after?


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

good luck tony and matt, bring us home a winner to the basin. tony those lures look great. have fun and be safe.......scott


----------

